# Free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if this site has ever been posted, there are a lot of really nice patterns here.I saved quite a few,to do for Christmas gifts

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

20 pages of free patterns; knit and crochet! Thank you for posting....I saved a few for who-knows-when


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Lolly, thanks ever so much for the link to Schachenmayr.com. Have spent the last hour or so checking out the neighborhood. Finally found some patterns for FREE that really caught my eye, that is, have been wanting to make a nice tunic-length jacket for myself. Have been looking for . . . well, for forever! 

Thanks, Dearie!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the link.
I haven't seen this one before.
I downloaded some patterns.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I really didn't need any more patterns but how can I resist?? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I really didn't need any more patterns but how can I resist?? Thank you!!!!


Haha, I don't need anymore as well, but I find I'm always looking.When I need to make a gift it takes me forever to find one in the millions of patterns I have LOL


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

GrannyGoode said:


> Lolly, thanks ever so much for the link to Schachenmayr.com. Have spent the last hour or so checking out the neighborhood. Finally found some patterns for FREE that really caught my eye, that is, have been wanting to make a nice tunic-length jacket for myself. Have been looking for . . . well, for forever!
> 
> Thanks, Dearie!


Oh, Im glad you found some you like. Happy knitting


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> thanks!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

:-D :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou some nice patterns there. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too x


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very, very much. terrific patterns to drool over and knit! :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful patterns, wish it was in crochet .. I don't knit ..


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

A big thanks for this


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Some really unique items here. Thanks so much!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Really have too many patterns already, but these are great, can't resist! Thank you


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for post. Had a look and added to favourites.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a wonderful site. Lots of great patterns! Thank you!!!


----------

